# El Novato va por 992



## ines

Atención foreros, El Novato ya colaboró 992 veces.
¿Con qué, cómo y cuándo dónde festejamos?


----------



## ines

ines said:
			
		

> Atención foreros, El Novato ya colaboró 992 veces.
> ¿Con qué, cómo y cuándo dónde festejamos?



Rectifico, porque me salió medio chingado:   

¿Con qué, cómo, cuándo y dónde festejamos?


----------



## lauranazario

ines said:
			
		

> Atención foreros, El Novato ya colaboró 992 veces.
> ¿Con qué, cómo y cuándo dónde festejamos?



Creo que lo más indicado es celebrar en el *Foro Cultural*... tal vez sea mejor pasar esta conversación allá ya que no tiene que ver con cuestiones de idioma.

En *Culture Forum* podemos compartir más sobre nuestras celebraciones... ¿les parece?


----------



## ines

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Creo que lo más indicado es celebrar en el *Foro Cultural*... tal vez sea mejor pasar esta conversación allá ya que no tiene que ver con cuestiones de idioma.
> 
> De acuerdo, Laura, tenés razón. Allá vamos y disculpá el error.
> 
> En *Culture Forum* podemos compartir más sobre nuestras celebraciones... ¿les parece?



De acuerdo, Laura, tenés razón. Allá vamos y disculpá el error.


----------



## ines

Ataención foreros, El Novato está a punto de llegar a las 1.000 colaboraciones.

¿Con qué, cómo, cuándo y dónde festejamos?


----------



## el_novato

ines said:
			
		

> De acuerdo, Laura, tenés razón. Allá vamos y disculpá el error.


.                                    .


----------



## lauranazario

el_novato said:
			
		

> .



Pero Novato, ¿por qué la cara de tristeza si ahora es que vamos a planificar tu fiesta, hombre????


----------



## Zephyrus

Si Novato, no pongas carita triste...si estamos en lo mejor de la planificacion. 
Ines cuenta conmigo, esta vez llevo los postres limeños...Mazamorra morada, arroz con leche, suspiro de limeña, turron, picarones, hay de todo para escoger....ojala les guste


----------



## el_novato

Graaacias, por hoy, ni un "post" mas (bueno, si acaso hasta los 999).  Para que con todo el cariño, pacienca, atención, cortesía, amor y todas las cosas bonitas que hay en las personas de este magnífico foro, preparen una bonita fiesta, y cerrar los 1, 000 con alegría, y rodeado de todos ustedes, aparte de las niñas, también están incluídos los caballeros.

Gracias.


----------



## lauranazario

Bueno, como la fiesta va a ser cercana a la época navideña, pues puedo llevar un típico pernil asado... con crujiente cuerito.

Ah, y más vale que haya caballeros en la fiesta, porque de lo contrario... ¿con quién vamos a bailar?


----------



## funnydeal

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Bueno, como la fiesta va a ser cercana a la época navideña, pues puedo llevar un típico pernil asado... con crujiente cuerito.
> 
> Ah, y más vale que haya caballeros en la fiesta, porque de lo contrario... ¿con quién vamos a bailar?




Yo llevo el tequila, que puede ser del agrado de mi querido paisano


----------



## calzetin

el_novato said:
			
		

> rodeado de todos ustedes, aparte de las niñas, también están incluídos los caballeros.



Calcetines? Están invitados los calcetines? Están? Sí? Están?

Bueno... si no me cuelo en la fiesta

¿Algún alma caritativa que cuele a este calzetín? 

Felicidades novato

...y ahora que te he felicitado... estoy invitado? estoy? si? estoy?


----------



## zebedee

Fieeeestaaa! Fieeeeeestaaaaaaa!

Yo traeré sangría de la blanca y de la roja repleta de fruta, buena música y sobretodo muuuuuuuucha marcha!!!

La-la-la-la-la!


----------



## Tormenta

Yo no voy a llevar comida porque me encanta la comida mexicana, pero eso sí, me voy a vestir de gala   

Un abrazo Novato  

Tormenta

PD . Voy a llevar helado de todos los sabores, digo, por si alguien quiere un heladito


----------



## zebedee

Tormenta said:
			
		

> Yo no voy a llevar comida porque me encanta la comida mexicana, pero eso sí, me voy a vestir de gala
> 
> Un abrazo Novato
> 
> Tormenta
> 
> PD . Voy a llevar helado de todos los sabores, digo, por si alguien quiere un heladito



No me esperaba menos de ti, Tormenta!!!!


----------



## Artrella

ORALE( QUE MAC..DO)!!!​


----------



## Celeste

Hola a Todos!! espero que estén de maravilla!!
*Felicitaciones por tus mil posts, Novato!!*
No tengo muchas ganas de cocinar  , me parece que voy con unas botellitas de champagne extra brut
Tormenta, por favor  no te olvides del helado de limón!
Cariños para todos!
Celeste  
PD: me parece que nos vamos a pasar brindado y bailando; me prendo con la marcha, salsa, merengue,  tango (si alguien me enseña) , bolero, lentos.....etc.,etc.


----------



## Tormenta

zebedee said:
			
		

> No me esperaba menos de ti, Tormenta!!!!




Zebe,

No sé a qué te refieres  
.....bueno, quizá tenga una leve idea   

Tormenta


----------



## Artrella

Celeste said:
			
		

> Hola a Todos!! espero que estén de maravilla!!
> *Felicitaciones por tus mil posts, Novato!!*
> No tengo muchas ganas de cocinar  , me parece que voy con unas botellitas de champagne extra brut
> Tormenta, por favor  no te olvides del helado de limón!
> Cariños para todos!
> Celeste
> PD: me parece que nos vamos a pasar brindado y bailando; me prendo con la marcha, salsa, merengue,  tango (si alguien me enseña) , bolero, lentos.....etc.,etc.




Ara te traés unas de demi sec, me gusta más!!!  Yo que llevo?? Che!! miren que falta poco para mis 1500, no se vayan a tomar todo, guarden que hay otra fiesta en unos días, o hacemos las dos juntas!!!  MMM.... mejor que sean dos!!! Viva la J...a!!!!


----------



## belén

Voy a conprar unos turrones, que ya están a la venta en todas las pastelerías..

Para las chocoholicas oficiales:
-Turrón de chocolate con almendras
-Turrón de chocolate con avellanas
-Turrón de chocolate sin nada más que CHOCOLATE
-De Alicante
-De Jijona
-Obleas mmmm, me encantan las obleas

Y para el anfitrión.........
........UNA TARTA DE adivinaqueingrediente CON una cerecita confitada por cada post...

Besitos
Be


----------



## aledu

Felicidades El Novato por tus casi 1,000 participaciones en las que has compartido conocimientos, dudas y  buen humor.  Felicidades de nuevo.


aledu


----------



## Philippa

Grandes felicidades El Novato!  

¡Tal vez tu apodo no es tan apropiado ahora!

Me encantan las fiestas. Voy a probar todos los sabores de turron de Belén (gracias, Be   ). Traigo una tarta de chocolate con mil velas.


----------



## Celeste

Artrella said:
			
		

> Ara te traés unas de demi sec, me gusta más!!!  Yo que llevo?? Che!! miren que falta poco para mis 1500, no se vayan a tomar todo, guarden que hay otra fiesta en unos días, o hacemos las dos juntas!!!  MMM.... mejor que sean dos!!! Viva la J...a!!!!
> 
> 
> Hola Art!! Traé lo que quieras, siempre que sea para tomar (hic!) mientras que no mezclemos, todo va bien....
> Que bueno seria realmente encontrarnos todos en un brindis para los 1000, 1500, 2000!!
> Saludos,
> Celeste


----------



## lauranazario

belen said:
			
		

> -Turrón de chocolate sin nada más que CHOCOLATE



Ayyyyyyy de mí, ahora sí que no puedo quedarme callada. Con esta tentación me han hecho "salir del clóset"....

_"Mi nombre es Laura -- ¡y también soy una chocohólica!"_


----------



## zebedee

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Ayyyyyyy de mí, ahora sí que no puedo quedarme callada. Con esta tentación me han hecho "salir del clóset"....
> 
> _"Mi nombre es Laura -- ¡y también soy una chocohólica!"_




Gracias por compartir tu secreto con nosotros, Laura. Y tranquila, no estás sola...


----------



## el_novato

*Gracias a todos y cada uno de ustedes​*
En verdad que me siento tan feliz con el cariño y compañerismo que se vive en el foro, aunque sea algo virtual se transmite su magia.

Vieran que ni por enterado cuando se hizo el 1000, ya que detuve la participación en 999,  para darle tiempo a que llegaran los amigos, lo cual tuvo su fruto, ya que ha llegado  aledu, el cual me ha hecho una gran honor en volver a "postear" en este momento, ya que desde el 20 de Octubre no se aparecía.

Gracias colega cuchufléte. (y gracias por la distinción hecha por un maestro).

Gracias a *todas * la niñas del foro por esta fiesta.  A *todos * los amigos del foro.  En una palabra, gracias a *toda * la gran familia.   

Un abrazo para todos. 

Bueno, a disfrutar de la fiesta.

*G R A C I A S .................  A M I G O S​*
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Silvia

I'm a little bit late here, but it's the thought that counts, isn't it?! 

*Congratulations for your 1000 posts!​*


----------



## Tomasoria

NOVATO....machote...felicidades por ser tan promiscuo con tus posts...

  Tomás


----------



## araceli

Gracias Novato, sos muy entretenido y sapiente.
Felecitaciones!


----------



## Zephyrus

FELICITACIONES NOVATO POR LOS 1000 POSTS!!!
y gracias por siempre ayudarnos.


----------



## Lancel0t

though i don't contribute much to this forum, I would like also to extend my warmest greeting to EL NOVATO for making his 1000th post.


----------



## jacinta

Bueno, aquí estoy...bien preparada para el chocolate.  ¿Dónde está???  Ah, sí, novato, te doy felicitaciones por estar aquí con nosotros.  Espero que continúes contribuyendo con el cariño que me habías mostrado a mí.  Un abrazo, j


----------



## Pilar

NOVATO, 

¡¡¡FELICIDADES POR LOS 1000 POSTS!!!!   

¡¡¡Y que continue el festejo!!!

Jacinta aqúí esta el chocolate,  hay suficiente para acompañar los turrones de Belén y los que se agreguen 


> Bueno, aquí estoy...bien preparada para el chocolate. ¿Dónde está???


----------



## gotitadeleche

Oh my gosh Novato, I think I missed your party! Rats!! I have been so busy lately I have been jumping in and out of the forum and missed the news until now. I want to congratulate you for your 1000 posts. Thank you for all your participation, your good humor, and your willingness to help others. 

Thank you and congratulations Novato!!


----------

